
An instant setup AI-powered chat salesperson for your ecommerce site - toucan_ai
https://www.toucanai.com
======
toucan_ai
Toucan AI is a conversational AI platform that allows companies with online
sales to instantly set up an AI salesperson for their website. E-commerce
sites can use Toucan to increase sales conversions by guiding consumers to
their perfect product through intelligent, personalized conversations about
consumer preferences, directly asking and answering questions. Toucan AI
offers sites and online marketplaces a powerful way to engage and convert more
shoppers.

